
China bikeshare graveyard a monument to industry's arrogance - kurthr
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/nov/21/russia-radioactivity-986-times-norm-nuclear-accident-claim
======
fpoling
The article link is wrong
[https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/nov/21/russia-
radioac...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/nov/21/russia-
radioactivity-986-times-norm-nuclear-accident-claim)

~~~
mtmail
This is the correct link [https://www.theguardian.com/uk-
news/2017/nov/25/chinas-bike-...](https://www.theguardian.com/uk-
news/2017/nov/25/chinas-bike-share-graveyard-a-monument-to-industrys-
arrogance)

